# EasyBCD 2.0.2 not opening



## nisargshah95 (May 28, 2011)

*[SOLVED] EasyBCD 2.0.2 not opening*

Hi, I installed EasyBCD 2.0.2 but every time I try to execute it, it gives me this error:


> The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000135). Click on OK to terminate the application.


What should I do? I tried re-installing it many times and even downloaded from two different locations (EasyBCD website and CNET) but still it gives me this error.


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2011)

I think EasyBCD is a Windows Vista/7 app, and won't be able to run on XP.
I suppose.

Edit: I was wrong. EasyBCD runs fine on my XP


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 28, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Hi, I installed EasyBCD 2.0.2 but every time I try to execute it, it gives me this error:
> 
> What should I do? I tried re-installing it many times and even downloaded from two different locations (EasyBCD website and CNET) but still it gives me this error.




did u install .NET 2.0 - ?


same Q asked in offical BCE  forum *neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=835


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 28, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I think EasyBCD is a Windows Vista/7 app, and won't be able to run on XP.
> I suppose.
> 
> Edit: I was wrong. EasyBCD runs fine on my XP


Yah! - *neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Supported+Operating+Systems



Rajesh345 said:


> did u install .NET 2.0 - ?
> 
> 
> same Q asked in offical BCE  forum EasyBCD Application Error 0xc0000135 - The NeoSmart Forums


OK! Thanks buddy. Sorry I should have done a Google search before asking...


----------

